# Some multiflorals -- finally!!!



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2013)

Paph. Susan Booth (rothschildianum ‘Chas. E.’ FCC/AOS x praestans ‘Knob Creek’ HCC/AOS) -- I've not ever gotten more than 3 flowers on this plant. 





Paph. Mount Sander (Mount Toro x sanderianum)





And my favorite multifloral hybrid, at least in terms of color, Paph. Stoned Berenice (Berenice x stonei):


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 8, 2013)

These are all beautiful, and very well grown!

My favorite of the bunch is the Mount Sander, but that's probably more to do with the fact that Mt. Toro holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2013)

nice...the Susan Booth has is heavy on the roth side--you can see the Charles E. in both the flower and the plant habit.


----------



## emydura (Jun 8, 2013)

They are all nice but the Mount Sanders is really wonderful and a bit different. The petals look long. How long actually are they Dot? I really like The Susan Booth as well. Really bold imposing flowers. That is a nice clone. I've never got more than 3 on mine either Dot.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2013)

Spots and twisty petals...veeerrrry niiiiice. Wonderful photographs as I've come to expect of you.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2013)

HEAVEN!!! :drool::drool::clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow, nice all of them, but of course for me the stonei cross is it :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2013)

All 3 are great but the Mt Sander is most spectacular


----------



## Trithor (Jun 9, 2013)

They are fantastic! The Stoned Berenice is not as imposing as the rest, but the delicate colours in a multi make it all the more special.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 9, 2013)

Great!


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 9, 2013)

All of them are awesome!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 9, 2013)

Lovely flowers, well grown plants and outstnding photos - what a show. 






Not sure which I love best - but I think it's the Mount Sander, yes it is !


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 9, 2013)

That Stoned Berenice is sweet. Really liking the pinks throughout the flowers. Is this the first blooming? I think more flowers should come on as the plant grows up. 
Same here on the Susan Booth Dot. My awarded plant max out at 3 but the other clone made 4 after I had divided it! Go figure?:crazy:

I'm in love again....Mount Sander:drool::smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2013)

emydura said:


> They are all nice but the Mount Sanders is really wonderful and a bit different. The petals look long. How long actually are they Dot? I really like The Susan Booth as well. Really bold imposing flowers. That is a nice clone. I've never got more than 3 on mine either Dot.


Not sure if they are done growing yet, but right now, the longest is 14.5 inches.


SlipperKing said:


> That Stoned Berenice is sweet. Really liking the pinks throughout the flowers. Is this the first blooming? I think more flowers should come on as the plant grows up.
> Same here on the Susan Booth Dot. My awarded plant max out at 3 but the other clone made 4 after I had divided it! Go figure?:crazy:
> 
> I'm in love again....Mount Sander:drool::smitten:


Good to know that 3 seems to be the norm For Susan Booth.

It's the second blooming for this plant of Stoned Berenice. I have another in spike that has more flowers. I hope to photograph it soon.

When I divide it, Rick...


----------



## labskaus (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm usually not so enthusiastic over sanderianum hybrids, they often look somehow messy. But the Mount Sander is very appealing. Great flower count too. Nothing wrong with Susan Booth, and I do love the Stoned Bernice.


----------



## Carper (Jun 10, 2013)

All stunning blooms Dot. I do like the Susan Booth, as I prefer the roth stance. Really colourful and healthy plants you have there.

Gary
UK


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2013)

Carper said:


> All stunning blooms Dot. I do like the Susan Booth, as I prefer the roth stance. Really colourful and healthy plants you have there.
> 
> Gary
> UK


Being helped by K-lite, I think.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 11, 2013)

I Love the Stoned Berenice! The name is hilarious, and the flower is just gorgeous. :smitten:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 11, 2013)

I simply love the second one! Dot, you know of any pink, longer petalled paphs? Kind of like Phrag. Sendenii or Phrag. China Dragon...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I simply love the second one! Dot, you know of any pink, longer petalled paphs? Kind of like Phrag. Sendenii or Phrag. China Dragon...


No -- someone should breed for this!


----------



## abax (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not well-versed about multis, but I really like the Stoned Berenice. The
soft pinks just get me and the name too. Probably isn't, but the name
sounds like Terry of OZ to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

abax said:


> I'm not well-versed about multis, but I really like the Stoned Berenice. The
> soft pinks just get me and the name too. Probably isn't, but the name
> sounds like Terry of OZ to me.


Possible, but it came from Fred's friend in Hawaii -- Quintal Farms.


----------



## papheteer (Jun 13, 2013)

All nice!! Esp. the Mount Sander!


----------

